# hamburg pa.show, frog vendors



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

just wondering if any frog vendors will be at the probably hot and stuffy august show.
i don't want to waste my time driving all those miles for nothing. i could spend that time looking at internet porn.


----------



## yomamafat (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice....I like your honesty. BTW, thanks for starting the thread, I want to know too. No internet porn here but I'd rather not walk around wall to wall in human BTUs on a hot day if there ain't going to be much to the show in the way of frogs.


----------



## Alpha Pro Breeders (Oct 13, 2008)

Too hot for me, I'm skipping this one.


----------



## mantisdragon91 (Jun 2, 2010)

In my experience the August show is the worst show of the year for frogs, simply because of the heat both in and outside the building. Unless you come with a cooler and make sure the person you are purchasing from does the same, I would highly recommend waiting until the October 15th show.


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

as far as froggers i don't think there will be too many because of the possible heat problem. i can think of maybe 2 or 3. plus this is the show were the power off goes several times a show. 
i might go to the reading show tommorow i think it is. at least those shows are cool temp wise. maybe in a couple of years it will get the people. then that will e a good show to go to.
oh about the porno i won't be watching that just got from netflix season 1 and 2 of icarly. or was it hanna montana.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm skipping this one as well and I thing Novy said he was too.


----------



## A&K Reptiles (Jul 22, 2011)

Im hitting up the October show if anyone wants to meet up.


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

Well, I'm going to be brave and show up as long as its not 100 again. I payed for the table and intend to use it if at all possible. Lots of cold packs, fans and water! An hey, this is the best show for the sights (maybe even better than Walt's computer)!
I will have: Leucs, gb auratus, yellow galacts (maybe), azureus, Santa Isabels, vittatus, vents. Running specials on the latter 3 at the moment. Check out the web site for more info and pricing, and feel free to reserve the biggest stock.
Of course, multiple melanos, springs, bean beetles, media and supplies.
I hope to see at least a few of you bold froggers there!
Keith


----------



## Komodo Reptiles (May 11, 2010)

According to weather.com the high tomorrow will be 84 and mostly cloudy, with isolated thunderstorms. Not too bad. I'll be there with a wide assortment of feeders, big and small. On the small side I'll have four types of springtails, two types of isopods, hydei, melanogaster, bean beetles, and pinhead crickets. Larger food items include crickets, superworms, mealworms, waxworms, hornworms, phoenix worms, butterworms, nightcrawlers, dubia, live mice, frozen mice and frozen rats. Hope to see you guys there!

Dave


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

Bumping this for the Ocotober show.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Lost my table


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

I'll be there and looking fwd to the pleasant Oct weather.
Lots of adult/sub-adult Santa Isabels, vittatus juvis and several 1yr olds, juvi leucs, panamanian auratus, yellow galacts, adult vents. Flies, springs, beetles and supplies.
Check out the website for more info. Email prior to the show to reserve.
See you all there!
Keith


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

BTW, we want your sexed pairs and wholesale juvis for $$ or trade. PM for an offer and bring them to the show!
Keith


----------



## kermit2 (Jun 3, 2004)

I'll be there with a couple of frogs and geckos. List is posted on frog classifieds. Look forward toseeing everyone at the show. Alot of froggers there!! Stop by the rainforestjunkys.com stand and say hey.


----------



## paintballislife (Apr 14, 2010)

I will be there under the First Choice Feeders banner, i will be selling ff's springtails and isos along with two types of non climbing roaches.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

I won't be there but I can having the folowing delivered

4-5 Santa isabel froglets 2-3 mos ootw $35 each

5-6 Zarajunga froglets 2-3 mos ootw $35 each

pm me if interested.

Thanks

George


----------



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

I'll be attending this show. I can bring frogs if anyone is interested. I have them listed in the classifieds.
This will be my first reptile show, I hope I don't go overboard on the spending, lol
I'll be looking for feeders(flies,springs,iso, roaches, large bugs) and who knows what else.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Anyone vending the December show?


----------



## RogerUppsala (Mar 14, 2011)

Anyone know about any place in Hamburg to buy frogs in the end of januari?
Roger in sweden


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

RogerUppsala said:


> Anyone know about any place in Hamburg to buy frogs in the end of januari?
> Roger in sweden


We're talking about Hamburg, Pennsylvania, USA, not Hamburg, Germany


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

I'll be vending.
Lots of adult/sub-adult Santa Isabels and bl vents. Juvi vittatus, leucs, panamanian auratus, yellow galacts, ventrimaculatus, cobalts. Flies, springs, beetles and supplies.
Check out the website for more info. Email/pm prior to the show to reserve.

I'm also interested in buying/trading for your young adults and/or wholesale juvis. 

Anyone have a female reticulated auratus available?

Thanks and see you all there!
Keith


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Got my table back, so I'll be there vending. 
J


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

great to hear that Jeremy


----------



## Shohin (Sep 21, 2011)

I look forward to seeing you there, Jeremy. 

Anybody have any orange terribillis available that will be at the show?

-Troy


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

I have a trio of yellow terrbilis froglets.


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

Finally got an iPhone so I can accept credit at the show. Thank you Square!
See you all in 8 days!
Keith


----------



## kickedinthevader (Jan 30, 2011)

Frogs 'n' Things said:


> Finally got an iPhone so I can accept credit at the show. Thank you Square!
> See you all in 8 days!
> Keith


Square is so epic. I don't even have a business and I got one. So awesome.


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

Glad to see Jeremy and frogs and things will be there, as I can actual make this show.


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

Just a friendly reminder to let me know if you are looking to sell or trade sexed pairs or wholesale juvies. Esp interested in gb auratus, f retic auratus and Leucs but open to others too. 
See you all Sat!
Keith


----------



## ghettopieninja (Jul 29, 2008)

Last minuete but I have an adult female azureus Nabor's line 1.5 years old $75 and a four month old standard imitator Sens line $40 that I can bring


----------

